# Minnkota terrova 24v i pilot. Do i need a fuse



## walleyekidd (Jan 18, 2011)

I just baught a minn kota 24 volt terrova 80lb i pilot, my question is do you need a fuse between the batteries and the trolling motor?

thanks
walleyekidd


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

It is recommended to have a circuit breaker.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

unless you feel like spending that money again, I would suggest it.


----------



## b2theill (Nov 7, 2006)

i think they usually run a 30-50 amp circuit breaker or fuse. most of the newer stuff is running a circuit break of some sort. just make sure it is capable of your vDC. as mentioned above, it will save you time and money as a fail-safe.


----------



## walleyekidd (Jan 18, 2011)

what fuse should i buy for this, i see minn kota has a 60 amp fuse...?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

You want a circuit breaker, not a fuse so you can reset it when out on the water if you have a current spike if you stall the motor in weeds or on a stump. 

I use the minn kota 60A on my Power Drive. It is a circuit breaker, not a fuse. 
http://www.cabelas.com/electric-tro...-F5D2-DF11-82EF-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Sixgun (Aug 24, 2008)

Minn-Kota recommends a 60A breaker for an 80# 24V trolling motor.

Ray


----------



## spoonman (Jan 17, 2004)

just ordered resetable breaker & 8ga. wire to motor. service center advised
8 ga but 10ga will do. no answer as why the wire coming from motor is only
10. now trying to figure out what kind of connector to use for wiring 10 to 
8ga that can be seperated & will handle 50-60 amps

spoonman


----------

